# Has anyone used Altrui? I am confused how it works!



## pontsian (Apr 5, 2015)

Hi, 

Recently discovered that DE is my only route so investigating options. I am entitled to 2 free rounds on the NHS but need to find my own donor and i have no real idea how to start. I came across Altrui and was wondering if anyone has used them and how it works? I live in South Wales and the their clinic is in Yorkshire so I am confused how the process works and the cost involved. Do they freeze the eggs and send them but how does the donor get the meds that i am entitled to on the NHS?! If anyone could shed any light on this whole process I would be very grateful! Thanks


----------



## Miss Sunshine22 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi Pontsian

We used Altrui, but it was via self-funding. Altrui charge a fee of about £2,400 to find a donor, so I don't know if that would be covered on the NHS? We found them very good. Due to no fault of Altrui, our first two donors had to pull out, and all in all, we were offered 3 donors in the space of about 6 weeks.

They are based in Yorkshire, but they work with certain clinics around the country. If they work with your clinic, they will find you a donor who can travel to your clinic, and she will receive her treatment there. Their website gives a list of what clinics they work with.

As far as payments for meds etc, each time our donor received medication, we received an invoice to pay for it. I don't know what the procedure would be for NHS though - perhaps the bill would go to the NHS rather than to you?


----------

